# problems with 1994 maxima



## Swapan (Oct 22, 2007)

*starting problems with 1994 maxima*

Hi,

I am using Nissan Maxima 1994, almost three years, the mileage 243000km. Last three week before my car didn't start I was tried three four time but failed. After 3/4 minuets wait keeping the key in one position then again try to start and started, 2/3 days happened like that then everything OK, approximately 16/17 days was good, no trouble at all. suddenly last three days before again happening same problem( does not start first 2/3 time then start).


What kinds of problem? Can you help me how to solve this problem?

Thanks

Swapan
Toronto, Canada


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like a fuel pump on t's way out


----------

